# [2009 128i n51] Replace convertible top help



## Lvfb (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi all,
I am trying to remove completely the vert top of my e88 so i can replace it with another.

My 09 128i rear window has completely detached from the canvas and i want to replace the whole top with another that has a healthy window. I cant seem to find any videos to follow along with.

I have replaced the top on my e36 so im gonna assume its not COMPLETELY different but would like a video to follow so i dont bust anything i wasnt expecting. any help would be awesome. Thanks


----------

